# Planiar Worms?!?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,
I did my water change today and saw many many little white skinny squiggily worms in my tank.

wtf are they?
can they hurt my fish?

can they hurt ME?


----------



## bamffish (Jan 24, 2011)

probably the result of to much excess food or waste. onr of my tanks had a problem with this last year. i did frequent gravel and water changes and cut back on food, they seem to just go away. its imposible to say you have the same kind or worms that my tanks had but i think your probably ok the fact that there in the bottom of the tank and not attached to your fish is a good sign.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

They are called planaria and are caused from over feeding and leaving food sitting in your tank for to long. This could also be why you are having water issues and disease in your tank.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> They are called planaria and are caused from over feeding and leaving food sitting in your tank for to long. This could also be why you are having water issues and disease in your tank.


well my water is fine, but I dont know about that one piranha. just looks like he got bit and theres some scaring on the side. ill post a pic.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

hard to say without a pic but from what you've described it sounds like planaria. result of over feeding. little less feeding and good gravel cleaning


----------

